

Ask HN : Who's in NYC for YC StartUp School - igaape

I&#x27;m here two days early for Startup school and thought it would be cool to catch up with other people attending. So let&#x27;s meet up?
======
Chetane
NYC'ers: any suggestions for good places to work from in manhattan? (Eg.
Coffee shop)

~~~
Chetane
Thanks all for the recommendations. I also found the CapitalOne 360 cafe to be
pretty nice on the second floor (bonus: TV for world cup games :)). Interest
is a bit slow, but the area is nice. I'll check out the other recommendations.
I'm also down to meet up, I'll be here until Wednesday (traveling from SF,
where I worked at a Startup there)

~~~
igaape
I'm here right now with a friend at We Work 222 Broadway, Fulton. Seems like a
pretty place to work and chill. Spent the day looking for other co-working
spaces and narrowed down to this one. Wasn't too keen on doing the coffee shop
thing.

------
ludicast
Just as a warning for you out-of-towners, Obama is coming to town today so
leave an extra hour for travel to/from Manhattan.

~~~
igaape
Thanks for the heads up... Appreciate it

------
alex_sf
I'm a tech guy at Fog Creek. If you'd like to swing by our office for lunch,
shoot me an email. Alex@snapfiber.com

~~~
igaape
Sent you a mail. Let's catch up for lunch today.

------
jbarrec
I will be arriving on Wednesday (commuting from Long Island). We should get a
group to meet up before the event!

~~~
igaape
Sounds good. I'll think of a meet up place nearby

------
ravensley14
alright

